# Puppy obsessed with harassing old dog.



## Template (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello, all.

We brought home a 10-week-old GSD puppy about a week or two ago - and since day 3, it has become completely obsessed with attacking (playful or otherwise, it's far too excessive) our 17-year-old golden retriever - who is too soft to do anything about it (unlike our other old dog, who soon asserts herself). This is becoming very concerning as the old dog gets dragged all over the place in the time it takes us to react and a broken leg is just waiting to happen.

The problem is that this behavior is persisting no matter what. The puppy has no interest in other toys (of which there are plenty - soft and hard) or the offer of treats. Whether we pull her away, hold her in place, offering her new things or simply put her straight in a timeout, as soon as she's able, she bolts right back to the old dog.

I can't stress enough that we do plenty to provide alternative entertainment (we let her have a run on her own in a fenced part of the garden, do training*, try to play with her with other toys) but nothing stops her. Her only interest when she's not sleeping or eating is the other dog.

What could be causing this behavior - and more importantly, what's the best way to stop it?

Thanks in advance.

* This is a puppy that learned by her 2nd try how to sit for treats and sit and stay in her timeout area until given a hand signal to leave the area, yet is seemingly unable to learn that this behavior with the oldest dog is not approved of.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Try separating them with baby gates, the golden is most likely being tolerent due to the pups age. Most well adjusted dogs will tolerate a pup until it's 'puppy liscense' has run out at 4 months old, any dog that doesn't should be watched carefully.

As far as what's causing it, I couldn't say without actually seeing what's going on. It could just be the way the pup plays (most likely) GSd's, being herding dogs tend to play a little rougher at times.


----------



## Template (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy response. Could you elaborate on the separation? When should it be done, what other specific details are important (e.g. giving/not giving attention) etc?

As I say, this isn't merely biting the older dog; the puppy grabs the older dog by its legs and literally pulls it around the kitchen. I find it hard to believe dogs would and should normally tolerate this level of boisterousness - especially as blood is usually drawn.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I would separate the puppy from the older dog at all times. If it truly is obsessed with attacking the older dog and nothing you've done is working, better just to keep them apart. It's not fair to the golden to be constantly dragged around and hurt.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd separate them at all times unless you are right there directly supervising and can run interference for the old dog. We've been fortunate, our elderly dog won't tolerate any nonsense...she growled, snapped at and bit (gently!) our puppy when she got out of line. Problem solved, the puppy, now bigger than the old dog, wouldn't dream of hassling old dog (or actually any other dog without a crystal clear invitation to play). If your old dog won't do the training himself, you'll have to do it for him, by keeping them apart unless you are there to let the puppy know it's not allowed.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Dogs know that puppies are puppies, and tolerate behavior they wouldn't tolerate in adult dogs. (Well-mannered dogs do the same for human children.) But puppies don't make that distinction.

In my experience, it's not likely to stop any time soon. I mean 6, 7, 8, 10 months, maybe more. Puppies are just so enthusiastic and won't take "no" for an answer. The GSD is going to get big & strong enough to injure her older siblings before she matures. Without plenty of mental and physical exercise it would be worse, but nothing will make it stop, apart from maturity. The older dogs are counting on you for protection.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Template said:


> Thanks for the speedy response. Could you elaborate on the separation? When should it be done, what other specific details are important (e.g. giving/not giving attention) etc?
> 
> As I say, this isn't merely biting the older dog; the puppy grabs the older dog by its legs and literally pulls it around the kitchen. I find it hard to believe dogs would and should normally tolerate this level of boisterousness - especially as blood is usually drawn.


 
It really isn't unusual at all for a grown dog to accept it. It is however your job to out hte pup in a time out when he does it and make an area free of the pup the older dog can get to.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

If the puppy is actually injuring your older dog then seperate them right now.

My 15 year old Chow/Lab was very tolerant of a 10 week old Rottie puppy...but the puppy was just being a puppy and the older dog was wagging her tail during the annoying antics. It eventually stopped a few months later when the older dog gave the puppy a growl and a snap on the nose. 

Months later..the puppy is now twice the size of the older dog..and they get along great.

However..
If your older dog is being abused by a puppy , and isnt wagging its tail during puppy games ..Then its kinda obvious that you need to step in and seperate them.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

One downside of a gentle, socialized adult dog is that they can not protect themselves from young puppies.... So, you have to protect the Golden, as everyone has suggested. Some additional things to consider:
1. The pup has lots of energy and wants to play. If the Golden doesn't complain, then he is just a big stuffed toy.
2. When you can't supervise, use physical barriers, such as baby gates to separate the GSD from the Golden.
3. When you can supervise, let them play. When the GSD gets too excited and rough (in just a few moments), then separate them. Given the Golden a small treat or reward, and make the GSD do a few behaviors - Sit and Down, or something else. Then, as his reward, let him go back to the Golden. Repeat for as long as you and the Golden can stand it. If you cannot easily separate them, then I recommend gently picking him up and moving him ... to protect the Golden. 
4. Read the Sticky: The Bite Stops here to teach the GSD Bite Inhibition. Biting and nipping are one thing, drawing blood requires more training.


----------

